# Gas powered air compressor



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

We have the makita and have been really happy with it.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I'm shocked no one said Devilbiss, the arn't thay big in portable compressors but they are huge in industrial here


Yeah I've seen 40 year old devilbiss compressors that have been chugging away with everyday use. Don't know that I've seen a gas powered one.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*gas powered compressors*

Still using both of my ol emglos. Rolairs are good units. My lead man has two and loves em.


----------



## Sunset Designs (Dec 15, 2014)

I've got 2 gas Rol-airs and 3 electric. With regular maintenance, they hold up great. One of my gas units is 13 years old and is our go to unit.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Didn't emglo discontinue and turn into Jenny? Also is "quincy" not reputable. We personally run all emglo's, if ever in trouble than we have 2 rebuilt cores on the shelf ready to go. Just bolt and go. You should be good for life with the electric motor anyways until you try run them off of a generator, that will blow them up if the generator is slightly too small or just a cheap unit putting out "unclean" power


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh and btw. The older dewalt wheelbarrow units were emglo's. Not sure what they are now though.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*gas powered compressorsw*



Framer87 said:


> Didn't emglo discontinue and turn into Jenny? Also is "quincy" not reputable. We personally run all emglo's, if ever in trouble than we have 2 rebuilt cores on the shelf ready to go. Just bolt and go. You should be good for life with the electric motor anyways until you try run them off of a generator, that will blow them up if the generator is slightly too small or just a cheap unit putting out "unclean" power


Wish I had those rebuilt cores on hand. Did you already have them? Do you know if there is a source? If ever i have an issue with mine I have an old boy that can put back together anything and everything with a short turn. I've asked him about parts etc. but he won't talk about it.I've never really looked into it. Guess thats why he has a shop stacked with motors and parts and always gets that 12 pack tip from me.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Compressors are pretty simple machines. Parts availability doesn't mean that much because you can typically make another part work without too much trouble. There isn't much stock left about my black max compressor. I swapped the pump, check valves, pressure switch and belt/pulleys. Only thing original are the motor and tank. Pump got killed when one of my guys put the wrong oil in and ran in in the cold, basically ran dry and threw a rod, cracked the cylinder housing. Had a Sanborn 165 pump originally now have a replacement from rite air.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a hardly use rol air for sale


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

tccoggs said:


> Compressors are pretty simple machines. Parts availability doesn't mean that much because you can typically make another part work without too much trouble. There isn't much stock left about my black max compressor. I swapped the pump, check valves, pressure switch and belt/pulleys. Only thing original are the motor and tank. Pump got killed when one of my guys put the wrong oil in and ran in in the cold, basically ran dry and threw a rod, cracked the cylinder housing. Had a Sanborn 165 pump originally now have a replacement from rite air.


I buy my parts from Tool parts direct, e replacement parts and ebay. I did not mention in my earlier post that my compressor is your typical home crapo special, Campbell Hausfeld with another company name on it, think it was extreme. Compressor has a poor heat exchange pipe design which I have replaced 3 times in the past and now the part is no longer available. Aftermarket compressor I replaced wasn’t right from day one, seems like the cfm wasn’t the same as OEM, I replace the idler valve on all my compressors every spring, luckily its an easy found part. Now that this compressor is 10 years old parts are harder to find 

My next compressor must have easily accessible parts, I’ll buy a few belts, idler valves and idler cables soon after purchase.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Decided to buy the Mikita compressor. Used it for the first time today, not bad plenty of air, had 5 guns going today with no issues.



















Also install a new coil hose water separator and oil lube


----------

